# WO. Roberge 2 IRC, Sgt. Kruse 2 CER - Four Wounded: 28 Dec 08



## Infanteer

Looks like I'm the bearer of bad news here.  

Prayers out to the families of WO Roberge and Sgt Kruse and a quick recovery to the wounded.

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20081228/afghanistan_soldiers_081228/20081228?hub=TopStories



> Two Canadian soldiers killed in Afghanistan
> Updated Sun. Dec. 28 2008 12:39 AM ET
> 
> CTV.ca News Staff
> 
> Two Canadian soldiers have died in Afghanistan after a bomb exploded west of Kandahar city. Another three soldiers and an Afghan interpreter were wounded in the blast.
> 
> The military has identified the slain soldiers as Warrant Officer Gaeten Joseph Roberge, temporarily seconded from Valcartier, Quebec's Royal 22ieme Regiment, and Sgt. Greg John Kruse, a combat engineer on duty with the Royal Canadian Regiment, based in Petawawa, Ont.
> 
> Family of Roberge and Kruse were notified of their deaths on the same day as the body of Pte. Michael Freeman, who was killed in Kandahar on Friday, was taken aboard a military plane to be transported back to Canada.
> 
> Defence Minister Peter MacKay had been in Afghanistan to attend the ramp ceremony for Freeman. It's believed that MacKay's attendance was the first time a sitting defence minister had attended such an event at Kandahar Airfield.
> 
> One of Freeman's wounded colleagues also attended the ramp ceremony on a military gurney.
> 
> Before the ceremony, MacKay expressed his condolences to Freeman's family.
> 
> "We regret that loss in the extreme as we do each and every one, and our thoughts and prayers are with his family and friends and loved ones in Canada," MacKay said.
> 
> Along with one diplomat and two aid workers, 106 Canadian soldiers have now died in the war-torn country.
> 
> Details to follow
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## RHFC_piper

Another sad day...

CBC Article:

[quote author=CBC]
Two Canadian soldiers were killed by a roadside bomb west of Kandahar city on Saturday, bringing to three the number of Canadian troops killed there since Friday.

Warrant Officer Gaetan Joseph Roberge and Sgt. Gregory John Kruse were on a security patrol in the Panjwai district around 12:15 p.m. local time when the explosion occurred.

An Afghan police officer and Afghan interpreter were also killed in the blast about 25 kilometres west of Kandahar city.

Three Canadian soldiers were wounded and airlifted to the hospital at the Kandahar Airfield. They are listed in good condition. An Afghan interpreter suffered minor injuries and was treated and released from hospital.
[/quote]

Article Link


----------



## Lil_T

Deepest condolences to the families and comrades.


----------



## R933ex

Another sad day. RIP Soldiers!   May the injured heal quickly and the family be provided the confort to get through this trying time.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

News Release
Two Canadian soldiers killed and four injured in Afghanistan
CEFCOM NR–08.046 - December 28, 2008

OTTAWA– Two Canadian soldiers, as well as one member of the Afghan National Police and one Afghan interpreter were killed on December 27, 2008, when an explosive device detonated in their vicinity in the Panjwayi District. 

Four other Canadian soldiers and one Afghan interpreter were injured in the incident, which occurred at approximately 12:15 p.m. local time, approximately 25 kilometres west of Kandahar City.   The soldiers were conducting security operations in the area when the explosion occurred. 

Killed in action was Warrant Officer Gaétan Roberge, from the 2nd Battalion, The Irish Regiment of Canada.  He was serving as a member of the Police Operational Mentoring and Liaison Team.

Also killed in action was Sergeant Gregory John Kruse, from 2 Combat Engineer Regiment, Canadian Forces Base Petawawa.  He was serving as a member of 3rd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group. 

Members of Task Force Kandahar are committed to improving security and increasing development in Kandahar Province.  We are all thinking of the family and friends of our fallen comrades during this sad time, but are determined to continue working with our Afghan and international partners towards a better future for the people of Afghanistan

-30-

Note to Editors:

A photograph of Warrant Officer Gaétan Roberge and of Sergeant Gregory John Kruse is available on the Combat Camera Website (search under last name) at: www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca


----------



## Yrys

2 more Canadian soldiers killed in Afghanistan, CBC

Two Canadian soldiers were killed by a roadside bomb west of Kandahar city 
on Saturday, bringing to three the number of Canadian troops killed there since 
Friday. Warrant Officer Gaetan Joseph Roberge and Sgt. Gregory John Kruse were 
on a security patrol in the Panjwai district around 12:15 p.m. local time when the 
explosion occurred.

An Afghan police officer and Afghan interpreter were also killed in the blast about 
25 kilometres west of Kandahar city.

Three Canadian soldiers were wounded and airlifted to the hospital at the Kandahar 
Airfield. They are listed in good condition. An Afghan interpreter suffered minor 
injuries and was treated and released from hospital.

"There are no words to properly express our sorrow at this moment. Every one of 
our soldiers is very dear to us. They are our friends and our brothers," the Canadian 
commander of coalition forces in Kandahar, _Brig.-Gen. Denis Thompson_, said Sunday.

"We also grieve for our Afghan brothers with whom we have been working side by 
side to help make their country more secure and stable."

*Roberge* was a member of the Royal 22nd Regiment who was serving with the 
Irish Regiment of Canada in Sudbury, Ont. He was part of the Canadian team 
mentoring Afghanistan's fledgling national police force.

*Kruse* was from 24 Field Squadron, 2 Combat Engineer Regiment based in 
Petawawa, Ont. He was serving as a member of 3rd Battalion of the Royal 
Canadian Regiment battle group.
...

Rest of article on link, CBC


----------



## gaspasser

_Somewhat getting tired of sending out condolances..._


Rest In Peace, Gentlemen.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> _Somewhat getting tired of sending out condolances..._



Same here BYT.


RIP WO Roberge and Sgt Kruse


----------



## PuckChaser

Rest in Peace, WO Roberge and Sgt. Kruse.


----------



## 1feral1

Thats 9 this month!

Considering the amount of CF on the ground, these figures are very high.

Another rough day.

I am speechless.

OWDU


----------



## Good2Golf

Thoughts and prayers to the family, friends and comrades of WO Roberge and Sgt Kruse.

RIP soldiers.


----------



## The Bread Guy

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> _Somewhat getting tired of sending out condolances..._



Here here.....

Nonetheless, my prayers are going out to the family, colleagues and friends of the latest fallen - here's hoping for a speedy and full recovery for the wounded, too.


----------



## darmil

RIP


----------



## Jarnhamar

Warrant Officer  Roberge is easily one of the top most inspiring leaders I have had the honour of working with in the military. As far as being an inspiration he is up there with General Hilliar in my books. This man could motivate! 
I think anyone who has worked with him has been moved by him too. Hell the first time I met him in person I remember thinking wow the famous WO Roberge. "You tink I make you sweat now, just wait! I make you sweater!" He really was larger than life.

He and our other fallen brothers will be sorely missed, rest in peace.


----------



## Jungle

Again, this one hits close... Gaétan Roberge was a good friend.

Prends soin, l'Gros !!


----------



## NL_engineer

RIP


----------



## observor 69

Died doing their duty as they saw it. Condolences to the family, friends and comrades of WO Roberge and Sgt Kruse.


----------



## manhole

Every loss is heartfelt.........our condolences to the families and friends of these two soldiers.   A full and speedy recovery to the wounded.


----------



## OldSolduer

RIP troops.

You have done your duty, now we will do ours.


----------



## missing1

Our condolences to the families and friends of these two soldiers.


Nancee & Dave Payne


----------



## vonGarvin

RIP troops.


----------



## karl28

RIP Troops


----------



## Rigger052

Rest easy brothers.


----------



## BernDawg

Such harsh news and so soon as well.  RiP Troops we will carry the torch.


----------



## KevinB

RIP


----------



## jollyjacktar

My deepest condolences to the families and comrades of the fallen.  Speedy recovery to the wounded.


----------



## P-PLATOON

RIP, WO Roberge and Sgt. Kruse

  

"We will Remeber Them"


----------



## COBRA-6

Fior Go Bas 

RIP


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Message from Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada on the deaths of Warrant Officer Gaétan Roberge and Sergeant Gregory John Kruse
December 28, 2008

OTTAWA— Still reeling from the shock of yesterday’s announcement, we have received further heart-wrenching, painful news today, again from Afghanistan. It was with great sorrow that we learned that Warrant Officer Gaétan Roberge, from the 2nd Battalion, The Irish Regiment of Canada and Sergeant Gregory John Kruse, from 2 Combat Engineer Regiment based in Petawawa were killed when an explosive device was detonated while they were conducting security operations in the Panjwayi District. One member of the Afghan National Police and one Afghan interpreter were also killed.  Four Canadian soldiers and one Afghan interpreter were wounded.

This past year has been a very difficult one. It is coming to an end under a cloud of grief and terrible sadness for these families cruelly struck by loss, for our soldiers, for Canada, for Afghanistan and for the entire world.

We recognize the tremendous courage of these women and men who have chosen to serve with the Canadian Forces and who are prepared to make incredible sacrifices, facing every peril to help people in danger and aid them in their desire to achieve freedom and security.

To the families, friends and loved ones of these fallen soldiers, we offer our sincerest condolences as we mourn this tragedy with them.




Michaëlle Jean

-30-

Media Information 
Lucie Caron
Rideau Hall Press Office 
613-301-7344
www.gg.ca
www.citizenvoices.gg.ca


Statement by Prime Minister Stephen Harper
28 December 2008
Ottawa, Ontario


Prime Minister Stephen Harper issued the following statement today on the death of two Canadian soldiers in Afghanistan:

“It is with deep sadness that I learned of the deaths of Warrant Officer Gaetan Joseph Maxime Roberge from the 2nd Battalion, The Irish Regiment of Canada  of Sudbury and Sgt. Gregory John Kruse from 2 Combat Engineer Regiment of Petawawa., who died today in Afghanistan as the result of an improvised explosive device detonation near where they were conducting security operations.

I offer my sincerest condolences to their families, friends and comrades. I also wish a speedy recovery to the four CF members injured in the same explosion.

This is not an easy mission, but Canada and its allies are committed to helping the Afghan people achieve peace and stability and rebuild their country. 

The Government of Canada and all Canadians are proud of our men and women of the Canadian Forces who courageously risk their lives every day in support of this United Nations-mandated, NATO-led mission. 

The sacrifices of these soldiers will not be forgotten.”


----------



## 043

Any info on where and when funeral services will be for Sgt Kruse? And I don't need any of the old....well the bodies are getting shipped home now, will be sent to TO bs either. Just the facts please.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

PM inbound 2023


----------



## Kirkhill

Thank You.


----------



## Rocketryan

Rest In Peace


----------



## old medic

Bodies of two slain soldiers on their way home
CTV.ca News Staff
http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20081228/afghanistan_soldiers_081228/20081228?hub=TopStories



> Two Canadian soldiers killed this weekend in Afghanistan are on their way home, after a solemn twilight ramp ceremony at Kandahar Airfield Sunday evening.
> 
> A lone bagpiper played as the caskets of Warrant Officer Gaetan Joseph Roberge and Sgt. Gregory John Kruse were loaded onto a military aircraft.
> 
> Roberge and Kruse were killed Saturday after a bomb exploded while the two soldiers were on security patrol about 24 kilometres west of Kandahar City.
> 
> An Afghan policeman and interpreter were also killed in the blast, while three Canadian soldiers and a second interpreter were injured.
> 
> The soldiers had been on a security patrol in the volatile Panjwaii district, where Canadian troops have repeatedly fought against Taliban gunmen.
> 
> Roberge, was a member of the Royal 22nd Regiment who was serving with the Irish Regiment of Canada in Sudbury, Ont. He was serving in Afghanistan to help train the country's national police force.
> 
> Kruse was from the 24 Field Squadron, 2 Combat Engineer Regiment based in Petawawa, Ont. He was serving as a member of 3rd Battalion of the Royal Canadian Regiment battle group.
> 
> Just days before his death, Kruse's wife, Jill, had sent an email to a military padre, expressing her concern for the soldiers during the holidays. The padre read her statement to the troops who bid their final goodbye to their comrade at Kandahar Airfield.
> 
> "Christmas has finally come and our soldier isn't home," Jill Kruse wrote only days ago. "And for some families, they won't have their soldiers sit at their table for Christmas dinner again."
> 
> Meanwhile, Capt. Shane Gapp described Roberge as someone with a good sense of humour, and who earned the respect and admiration of his colleagues.
> 
> "His men loved him. He loved his men. You could count on him at any point in time to do anything," Gapp said.
> 
> Brig.-Gen. Denis Thompson, the head of Canadian and NATO forces in Kandahar, said in a statement that there were no words to describe the emotional impact such deaths have on soldiers.
> 
> "Every one of our soldiers is very dear to us. They are our friends and our brothers."
> 
> He added that Canadian soldiers "also grieve for our Afghan brothers with whom we have been working side by side to help make their country more secure and stable."
> 
> While on patrol, the soldiers came across an improvised explosive device by the roadside and called in the Quick Reaction Force team to have it removed, reporter Steve Rennie of The Canadian Press said during an interview Sunday morning on CTV Newsnet.
> 
> At some point after the team arrived, around 12:15 p.m. local time, an explosion occurred, though it is unclear if it was the bomb the soldiers found or another one that exploded, Rennie said.
> 
> "We do know at this point that what happened was the response team came in and at that point there was an explosion and the soldiers were killed," Rennie said.
> 
> The three injured soldiers were evacuated to the hospital at Kandahar Airfield and are in good condition, while the injured interpreter was treated at a nearby forward operating base and released.
> 
> Family of Roberge and Kruse were notified of their deaths on the same day as the body of Pte. Michael Freeman, who was killed in Kandahar on Friday, was taken aboard a military plane to be transported back to Canada.
> 
> Along with one diplomat and two aid workers, 106 Canadian soldiers have now died in the war-torn country since 2002.



With files from The Canadian Press


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Statement by the Minister of National Defence on the Deaths of Two Canadian Soldiers
NR–08.090 - December 28, 2008

OTTAWA - The Honourable Peter Gordon MacKay, Minister of National Defence and Minister of the Atlantic Gateway, issued the following statement today on the deaths of two Canadian soldiers in Afghanistan:

“We mourn the loss of two Canadian Forces members, Warrant Officer Gaétan Roberge and Sergeant Gregory John Kruse, who died yesterday while conducting security operations in Afghanistan when an improvised explosive device detonated near them.

My thoughts and prayers are with their families, friends and comrades during this difficult time, and with the four other CF members who were injured in the same explosion. I wish them a swift recovery.

Canada will not be deterred from executing this UN-sanctioned, NATO-led mission, though it is a challenging one. The Taliban cannot be allowed to once again plunge Afghanistan into a state of repression and fear.

Warrant Officer Roberge and Sergeant Kruse were brave soldiers, and their selfless efforts to help improve the lives of the Afghan people will not be forgotten.”

-30-

Warrant Officer Roberge was from the 2nd Battalion, The Irish Regiment of Canada.  He was serving as a member of the Police Operational Mentoring and Liaison Team. Sergeant Kruse was from 2 Combat Engineer Regiment, Canadian Forces Base Petawawa


----------



## old medic

http://www.thesudburystar.com/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=1365084&

Member of Sudbury's 2nd Irish Battalion dies in Afghanistan
Roadside bomb kills Warrant Officer Gaetan Roberge, another soldier	



> Another roadside bomb attack in southern Afghanistan killed two more Canadian soldiers Saturday, along with an Afghan police officer and a local interpreter.
> 
> Warrant Officer Gaetan Roberge and Sgt. Gregory John Kruse were killed during a security patrol in the Panjway district, in the western part of Kandahar province.
> 
> The explosion wounded three other Canadian soldiers and another Afghan interpreter.
> 
> The attack occurred 25 kilometres west of Kandahar city at around 12:15 p.m. local time, the military said.
> 
> The injured soldiers were airlifted to Kandahar Airfield and were reported in good condition. The Afghan interpreter sustained only minor injuries in the blast.
> 
> Roberge was a member of the Royal 22nd Regiment who was serving with the Irish Regiment of Canada in Sudbury. He was part of the Canadian team mentoring Afghanistan's fledgling national police force.
> 
> He is the second member of the Sudbury-based regiment to become a casualty in Afghanistan in 2008. Cpl. Bill Kerr suffered serious injuries in a roadside bomb attack in October.
> 
> Kruse was from 24 Field Squadron, 2 Combat Engineer Regiment based in Petawawa, Ont. He was serving as a member of 3rd Battalion of the Royal Canadian Regiment battle group.
> 
> It has been a bloody weekend for Canadian troops in Afghanistan. Pte. Michael Freeman, 28, of Peterborough, Ont., was killed Friday when his armoured vehicle struck an explosive during a security patrol in Zhari district.
> 
> The attack that killed Roberge and Kruse happened mere hours before Freeman's flag-covered casket was loaded onto a military aircraft during a ramp ceremony at Kandahar Airfield.
> 
> The latest deaths bring to 106 the number of Canadian soldiers killed in the Afghan mission since 2002. One diplomat and two aid workers have also been killed.
> 
> Roadside bomb attacks have killed nine Canadian soldiers this month. December is now the bloodiest month since April 2007, when nine soldiers were killed.
> 
> The Canadian commander of coalition forces in Kandahar, Brig.-Gen. Denis Thompson, said the deaths come during a "particularly unlucky" period.
> 
> "There are no words to properly express our sorrow at this moment. Every one of our soldiers is very dear to us. They are our friends and our brothers," Thompson said.
> 
> "We also grieve for our Afghan brothers with whom we have been working side by side to help make their country more secure and stable."
> 
> In his eulogy today, Padre Michel Dion described Roberge as “being kind of like Kentucky Fried Chicken: Crispy on the outside, soft and juicy on the inside.”
> 
> Roberge was also said to be a deeply religious man who wasn't shy about practising his faith.
> 
> His platoon commander, Capt. Shane Gapp, said he was quick to laugh and worked hard at his job.
> 
> “His men loved him. He loved his men. You could count on him at any point in time to do anything,” Gapp said.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the _Copyright Act._

*Third triple repatriation Tuesday at CFB Trenton*
Month's Canadian death toll in Afghanistan reaches nine 
Belleville Intelligencer, 28 Dec 08
Article link

Canada’s three latest soldiers killed in Afghanistan are to return Tuesday to their native country.

Warrant Officer Gaétan Roberge, Sgt. Gregory John Kruse, an Afghan National Police officer, and an Afghan interpreter died in an explosion Saturday around 12:15 p.m. local time. The explosion occurred about 25 km west of Kandahar City in Panjwaii District, the military said in a press release. Four other Canadian soldiers were injured.

The soldiers were on a security mission, the release said.

Roberge served with the second battalion of The Irish Regiment of Canada.  He was a member of the Police Operational Mentoring and Liaison Team.

Kruse was from 2 Combat Engineer Regiment at Canadian Forces Base Petawawa.  He had been serving as a member of The Royal Canadian Regiment’s third battalion (3RCR).

Their deaths came one day after that of Pte. Michael Freeman, a Peterborough resident with 3RCR. He too was killed in an explosion; three of his comrades were injured.

Capt. Mark Peebles, senior public affairs officer at Canadian Forces Base Trenton, said Freeman’s repatriation has been delayed to coincide with that of Roberge and Kruse.

All three are slated tentatively to return home via the Trenton base Tuesday at 2 p.m....

_More on link_


----------



## Takeniteasy

RIP Soldiers.


----------



## phoenixbear

i just read about the 2 soldiers killed on our own soldiers charity website, would Just wish to pass on my condolences to the families of the canadian soldiers killed the other day, my thoughts are with you at this sad time.  

rest in peace


----------



## 3VP Highlander

RIP


----------



## Groucho

RIP


----------



## gaspasser

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> RIP troops.
> 
> You have done your duty, now we will do ours.


Wierd, I just wrote those same words in another thread.  Seems we are of the same "old school"
Rest Troops, stand down.


----------



## Shec




----------



## gun runner

Deepest sympathies to the families and friends of our brave fallen. Rest now boys. to the wounded, get well soon. Ubique


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE

Another very sad day.  They are happening way too often.  

My heart goes out to both families.

RIP
Thank you  

I found this picture of Sgt Kruse and his daughter and thought I would post it.  He was a longtime friend of my husband.  
He says this is the Greg he knew.  A really great guy.


----------



## catalyst

I had the honour of being at their ramp ceremonies last night to send these proud soldiers home. 

I found out after I had been in Mirage with WO Roberge. 

RIP Guys


----------



## Sigs Pig




----------



## geo

Ouch!
Having crossed over Infantry to Engineers, I've had the honour to meet & work with both
A very BIG loss.

You've done us proud more often than I can think of....Rest in peace my friends.

At the going down of the sun,
And in the morn,
we will remember them!

Je me souviens!
CHIMO!


----------



## NL_engineer

RIP Sgt Kruse, you were a great instructor, and a great supervisor, I learned a lot working under you

CHIMO


----------



## Devlin

I too was fortunate enough to know WO Roberge as our units worked closely on numerous occassions in the reserve world. A great man and truly larger than life, he was a legend around the armouries of Northern Ontario. Last time I saw him we were having a beer at Fort Grayling in Michigan while down there on an EX for a week. Quite the guy and one hell of a soldier...a terrible loss indeed.


----------



## Mike Baker

RIP Guys. You will be greatly missed


----------



## ark

RIP Soldiers


----------



## AmmoTech90

RIP guys.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Media Advisory
Our Fallen Soldiers Return Home
LFCA MA 08-020 - December 30, 2008

OTTAWA – Our fallen soldiers, Private Michael Freeman, Sergeant Gregory John Kruse and Warrant Officer Gaetan Roberge, will return home to Canada on Tuesday, December 30, 2008.

Where:  8 Wing, Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Ontario.

When:   Tuesday, December 30, 2008 at 2:00 p.m.

What:    At the wishes of the families, media will not be permitted on the tarmac.

Present to pay their respects will be Her Excellency The Governor General of Canada, The Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Minister of National Defence, The Honourable Peter MacKay, Chief of Defence Staff, General Walt Natynczyk and other dignitaries.

Private Freeman of 3rd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment, based at CFB Petawawa, Ontario, was killed and three other Canadian soldiers were injured when their armoured vehicle was struck by an explosion in Zharey District about 12:45 p.m. Kandahar time, December 26, 2008.

Sergeant Kruse, of  2 Combat Engineer Regiment based at CFB Petawawa, Ontario and Warrant Officer Roberge of  the Royal 22nd Regiment and attached to 2nd Battalion, The Irish Regiment of Canada in Sudbury, Ontario, were killed, as well as one member of the Afghan National Police and one Afghan interpreter and four other Canadian soldiers and one Afghan interpreter were injured when an explosive device detonated in their vicinity in the Panjwayi District at about 12:15 p.m. local time, approximately 25 kilometres west of Kandahar City on December 27, 2008.

-30-

Note to Editors/News Directors:

Interested media may contact Lieutenant Annie Morin, 8 Wing/CFB Trenton Public Affairs Officer, who can be reached at (613) 243-7330.

For general queries, please contact the Media Liaison Office at (866) 377-0811, or on weekends 613-792-2973. For flight information, please contact the Air Passenger Terminal at 1-800-487-1186.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Disclaimer: 

Information is accurate as of time of posting.

NS

Obituary for Sgt. Gregory Kruse  

Kruse

Sgt. Gregory John 2 CER

CFB Petawawa



While serving his Country in Afghanistan on Saturday December 27, 2008 at the age of 40 years. Sgt. Greg Kruse of Pembroke, beloved husband of Jill Kruse (nee Little). Dearly loved father of Kari, Victoria and Meghan. Dear son of Penelope Kruse of New Westminster BC and formerly of Gaspé PQ and the late Christian Alfred (Teddy) Kruse. Greg is survived by his brothers Christian Kruse and Timothy Kruse (Simone). Son-in-law of Anne Little of Miramichi NB and the late Douglas Little. Brother-in-law of James, David, Doug, Joe, Darrell, Kevin, Veronica, Mary and Marjorie. Greg will be sadly missed by all his aunts, uncles, nieces, nephews and cousins. Relatives and Friends may call the the MURPHY FUNERAL HOME, 296 Isabella Street, Pembroke on Sunday 7 - 9 p.m. A Funeral Mass with Military Honours will be celebrated on Monday January 5TH at 11 o’clock in St. Francis of Assisi Chapel, CFB Petawawa. Interment in Beechwood National Military Cemetery, Ottawa on Tuesday January 6 at 2 p.m. In memory of Greg, donations to NB Right to Life, The Fallen Heroes Memorial Fund or The Wounded Warriors Fund would be appreciated by the family.


----------



## PanaEng

RIP brothers.

Thanks NFLD Sapper for the info.

I don't know about the rest of you but I always take comfort in the words of CWO Duguid (RSM of 2 CER a while back, paraphrased): Better to die fighting than from an accident or disease.

CHIMO!


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Funeral for slain soldier Monday 
Date Published | Jan. 2, 2009 
Sudbury Northern Life Reporter Bill Bradley

The funeral for slain soldier Warrant Officer Gaétan Roberge will take place Monday at 11 a.m. at St. Jean de Brebeuf Church, 26 Kathleen St. with Mass at 11 a.m.

The body will rest at the Lougheed Funeral Home, 252 Regent St. at Hazel St., Sunday from 2 p.m. to 5 p.m. and from 7 p.m. to 9 p.m., said Lougheed officials.

In lieu of flowers, contributions can be made to Roberge's children's bursary fund.

The 45 year old veteran soldier, a member of the 2nd Battalion Irish Regiment of Canada, was killed in Afghanistan in a roadside blast last Saturday. He was patrolling with members of the Afghan National Police.

He is survived by his parents, his wife, two children and two step-children.

Interment will be in the field of honour at the civic cemetary.


----------



## The Bread Guy

*Sudbury showed respect to true hero *
Letter to the editor, Sudbury Star, 16 Jan 09
Letter link

Citizens of Sudbury, you are amazing!

You have no idea how much your love and support has meant to the Roberge family.

I have been with Gaetan Roberge's parents Guy and Claudette, his daughter Natasha, son Francis, sister Chantal and many more family members since the moment they found out about the tragic loss of Gaetan Roberge in Afghanistan.

The City of Greater Sudbury has shown love in so many ways by lowering flags to half-mast and people standing in freezing weather to welcome Gaetan back home.

Thank you to the Holiday Inn staff members for their extreme generosity to the family and friends who were staying there.

The family and I were also deeply touched by all the people who showed their respect for Gaetan by lining the sidewalks holding flags and signs they had made.

From the Lougheed Funeral Home to St. Jean de Brebeuf Church and from the church to the graveyard, all the people that stopped got out of their cars to either salute or held their hands over their hearts until we all drove by.

It was extremely touching and we would like to thank you for all the love and respect you showed to a true hero we lost in Gaetan Roberge.

Rest well my friend, you will never be forgotten.

Kim LeBlanc Sudbury


----------



## The Bread Guy

Link to Statement in the House of Commons by MP Glenn Thibeault (Sudbury, NDP), 4 Feb 09


> Mr. Speaker, Warrant Officer Gaétan Roberge served his country for 28 years. He was known as a soldier's soldier. Roberge showed this quality in his final days when he returned early from a three day break to help his fellow soldiers. It was on that day, December 27, 2008, that Gaétan was killed when his vehicle struck a roadside bomb just outside of Kandahar City.  Gaétan was a soldier in the 2nd Battalion of the Irish Regiment of Canada based out of Sudbury.  His Lieutenant Colonel John Valtonen had this to say about Roberge, “He was the embodiment of a proud, professional Canadian soldier”.  Roberge was not just an exemplary soldier, he was a loving son, dedicated father, caring husband and a fun loving brother. As his father says, “an all around great man”. Gaétan was known to be quick to help and lend a hand. He was a family man through and through and enjoyed skating with his family and taking his children to hockey games.  His service to our community and country will not be forgotten. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Mortar guy

Not sure why I picked tonight to remember WO Roberge, but I have. Actually, rarely a day goes by that I don't think of him and the short time I knew him. He was an exceptional NCO and quite frankly he was intimidating! Nonetheless, I loved working with him and will be forever grateful for his leadership and sacrifice.

ADH

"Razorback 6"


----------



## vonGarvin

*Bump*
For those in the Fredericton area this coming Saturday, Ma 29 2010, a mass will be celebrated in memory of Sgt Greg Kruse at the Church of Saints John and Paul in New Maryland.  Being Saturday, it is the anticipatory mass for Sunday (for Catholics, attending this mass "counts" as the obligatory day.  For non-catholics, this just means that the service is a bit longer than those masses held monday to friday.)  
Just to dispel rumours, there are no secret handshakes to attend mass.  I'm certain that Jill and Family would be happy to see you there.


Cheers


----------

